# raleigh tangent



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

picked this up last week for free..... had a 24" wheel on the front, the rear shifter was broken and needed a complete overhaul...... used stuff I had, plus I canabalized my very large frame schwinn sierra... I used thumshifters in place of the broken push push shifters, came out pretty nice.... sorry about the crappy pics.... been working on it mostly in the evenings


----------



## AvgJoeSF (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice to see an old Raleigh given new life, especially one that the bike snobs wouldn't bother saving. I'm a huge fan of using spare parts to get rescued vintage bikes back on the road.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

if it wasnt for me saving old MTB's, I would most likely be stuck with a BSO.......both of my bikes are ones I have saved....its a good feeling to rebuild something most people would have tossed... my other bike is a 97 specialized rockhopper......the rockhopper is the only one saving from the beginning of hauling off peoples old bikes.... over time I have kept a few bikes and upgraded as better ones came along


----------



## AvgJoeSF (Oct 6, 2016)

I definitely understand. My most-ridden bikes are a built-up 2000 Rockhopper Comp and a stripped-metal 1996 Big Sur with the logos removed from all its updated parts. I don't enter races and I don't use high-end components as status symbols (or as a substitute for riding skills). I've lived in major cities long enough to know that even keeping bikes indoors isn't enough to keep them safe from thieves, so why would I consider spending thousands on a comparable newer bike?


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

AvgJoeSF said:


> I definitely understand. My most-ridden bikes are a built-up 2000 Rockhopper Comp and a stripped-metal 1996 Big Sur with the logos removed from all its updated parts. I don't enter races and I don't use high-end components as status symbols (or as a substitute for riding skills). I've lived in major cities long enough to know that even keeping bikes indoors isn't enough to keep them safe from thieves, so why would I consider spending thousands on a comparable newer bike?


Well played, sir!! Specially the hard core commuters. Ugly is a blessing. And there are many parts out there that work. I'm a fan of finding free parts, keeping them around and finding more parts to make a complete bike. With left over parts. Meaning you're scrounging for more bike parts. For another complete bike. With left over parts......................................
Help me.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

turned the rockhopper into a commuter bike and did more work on the tangent.... both are almost done


----------

